# Hello everyone I'm from vietnam



## vietman (Jun 9, 2006)

I come from vietnam, I'm interested in weapon - all kinds. I want to know some websites of ww2 aircaft photo gallery. Especially,I want to get some information about ww2 aircaft in Vietnam war. 

I am very appreciate if you share them to me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Jesus......

Look around here and u'll find everything ur looking for.......


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2006)

Greetings Vietman.

Why not tell us what aircraft you thought were important or the best (or worst) for that conflict.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

There are tons of photos on this site and a lot of good information as well. Are there particular aircraft you are looking for? You are also welcome to have a look at my aviation photography website. I lost count, but there is somewhere in the range of 1,500-2,000 photos on my website now and it is continuing to grow. http://www.vg-photo.com

But there are shots that I have posted here as well that have _not _appeared on my website.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2006)

Good morning Vietman !!!
I agree with Lesofprimus.If you look around you can find what you need.

best regards


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Another single posting member.... God Im sick of it....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 15, 2006)

Well Vietman, one WW2 Aircraft in Vietnam that was made famous was the A-1 Skyraider.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2006)

It was designed during WWII, but the A-1 never saw service in WWII. The C-47s were flown in many roles in Vietnam. I believe that B-25s also saw service in the early years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

As well as A-26's.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

i don't like the fact he's annother one post wonder but i think his name's quite clever


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh yeah. AC-47 Spooky! Completely forgot about those!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2006)

P-3s if you like Spooky check this!
This picture is taken at a long exposure time, you can see the aircraft circling and raining down some hell.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2006)

You definitely do not want to be on the receiving end of that one...


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are just the American planes. Howzabout the mig-17, -21, and whichever others the north used? Come to think of it i dont know much else of what they used... what else did they use???


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

And what about Po-2 Kukuruznik? That tiny Sovet biplane designed in the mid 30's (I think) was used there as a courrier, wasn't it?


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

Yut Yee Som Say Oom Lok Chut Bot Gow Sup..

There, there's my Vietnamese language skills...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2006)

WTF?!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2006)

He just counted to ten in Vietnamese.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, I got that by reading his TPBM reply... 

1 jedna
2 dva
3 tři
4 čtyři
5 pět 
6 šest
7 sedm
8 osm
9 devět
10 deset

...


----------



## davparlr (Aug 13, 2006)

I believe the French used F8Fs. I wouldn't be surprised if C-46s were also used by the French.


----------

